# # MyWiFi - MiFi device,a Mush Have now!



## dhan_shh (Mar 13, 2012)

With the growing Mobiles & Tablets choice,we all need a common device which can provide common source WiFi so that it will be cost effective.

I got this Huawei MiFi device & found extremely useful to be online on as many as 5 devices!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0464.jpg


Highly recomended to all (Micormax,Huawei,ZTE,Beetel and many choices),

Enjoy!


----------



## kbar1 (Mar 13, 2012)

You can pair an Android phone and an external battery pack to get the same...
Although having a separate device for that is better I guess...


----------



## oval_man (Mar 14, 2012)

Congrats Dude...,

I've heard Mifi's come with horrible battery,hardly lasting for 2 hrs or so! Is it true?

Vodafone R201 MiFi (3G, Wi-Fi) India Price, Specs, Pictures

How is Vodafone mifi? Anyone using it?


----------



## ksundar (Mar 15, 2012)

Dhan_shh,congrats,

how much you paid for it?

Will this support 2G for wifi??!!


----------



## pramudit (Mar 15, 2012)

a little review will be much appreciated..


----------



## Gauravs90 (Mar 15, 2012)

For how much you brought this?


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks to all!

I bought this item from Adexmart.com online for Rs.4550/-

Huawei Wireless Router (Wi-Fi) E560 - adexmart

Very simple,easy to connect with the password provided,Airtel works better than Vodafone in Chennai,

Unfortunately no wall charger comes with the package,only micro usb cable (charging only with PC)

Charge lasts for about 3.5 to 4hrs,not bad.Signal strength is really good and speed is very nice!

I'm using Rs.751 per month plan from airtel (4GB data),really good!

Its small,easy to carry,display shows approx data usage,status of connection and how many devices connected-very useful stuff!

You can see how many messages in the screen,using any browser by typing 192.168.1.1 you can access the device explorer and control the device,damn good!


I have one 3G USB Modem also,but this MiFi works much faster,no doubt!

If you have 3G USB modem,there are device to convert usb modem to wifi router: Leoxsys 3G/3.5G portable MIFI/WIFI router iphone/ipad support, | eBay

With this we can buy iPod with 3G-> WiFi,Only Wifi models of tablets will do,connecting multiple devices (maximum of Five),

This is a great concept which will help using multiple wifi gadgets,Absolute necessity if you have many eItems!

Come,Join the Fun!

Enjoy!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrats buddy, I also used this one, In UK I have contract with Three with this device.


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanx @nightmare,

I'm planning to buy this additional batteries with charger also,

2X 1500mAh HB4F1 Battery+charger for Huawei M860 (Rs. 1270)

Quite impressed by its performance!


----------



## dhan_shh (Mar 28, 2012)

Got my replacement set of batteries and wall charger (battery) for 1290 from eBay!

Now,we can confidently use MiFi for a looooooooooooooooong time!


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0532r.jpg

Absolutely, a Mush-Have!!!!!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 28, 2012)

Great purchase enjoy your wifi


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Ur purchase is really nice. Even tata photon wifi hub comes in this form.
Photon-Wi-Fi-Hub


----------



## montsa007 (Mar 29, 2012)

Would prefer buying one that accepts USB Modems as the internet source.

Also correct the thread title "Mush" buy LOL


----------



## oval_man (Apr 1, 2012)

^^^^hi,you can try this one?! :


Pocket WIFI with battery MIFI mini 3G portable router | eBay


----------



## mAYHEM (Apr 2, 2012)

TP-Link MR11U, last's 4 hrs with a 3G usb modem and 6 hrs with a LAN cable.

*img3.watchrex.co/products/136/136138/default/20120222172050_402920.jpg


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 2, 2012)

oval_man said:


> ^^^^hi,you can try this one?! :
> 
> 
> Pocket WIFI with battery MIFI mini 3G portable router | eBay



Yea but the brand looks like some china maal


----------

